# Thinking about a Nook



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

My Library is finally getting ebooks other than Cliff's Notes and Dummies books.  My Library uses NetLibrary and I had to download Adobe Digital Editions to get an ebook on my computer.  So I'm thinking about getting a reader for library books.  I know I don't want a backlit screen.  I was looking at the Nook at B & N Yesterday and it seemed cumbersome to use.  The page turns seemed slow and I had to go through several menus to get to do anything.  I saw a Sony at Best Buy a few months ago, and it didn't seem like a bad reader but I don't want a smaller screen.  
For those of you who use the Nook or other reader, how easy are they to use?  If you use more than one reader, Do you have a preference?  I know I will have to transfer via computer so I won't be looking for 3G models, I'll keep my Kindle for that.  I appreciate any information you can give about your experiences with other readers.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

As I've mentioned in other threads, the Sonys have a bug that does not allow library PDFs and library ePubs to open at the same time. Until they fix that, I cannot recommend a Sony for a library book reader. 

I think the best choice is nook. Not only do the PDF and ePub library books work well, but you also have the advantage of using B&Ns ebook store, which also has the occasional freebies. Right now they are doing ten classics free per week. These are the B&N formatted classics, and they are excellent.

You can't really judge a piece of hardware by its store demo model. I find the user interface a bit more cumbersome than the Kindle, but for just reading books, it has a great screen and quick page turns.


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

I was thinking about a Nook too, just for library books.  My experience in trying out the store model was similar to yours.  I think I could get used to everything but the page turns, which seemed very slow in comparison to my K2.  I am wondering if that's just because it's a store model and maybe everyone messing with it all day slowed it down a bit, or if it doesn't have the latest software update.  For those of you who have both a Nook and a K2 and use them regularly, do you find the page turns on the Nook slower?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

DaschieGirl said:


> For those of you who have both a Nook and a K2 and use them regularly, do you find the page turns on the Nook slower?


Nope. They are just as quick.


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

I have both a Kindle and a Nook.  Like you I wanted to be able to read library books.  Sometimes  there are books I want to read but don't really care enough about them to buy are too expensive for my budget.  I don't notice any major difference in the page turns.  The Kindle is still my reader of choice, but the Nook works fine for what I want it to do.  Besides I have the added advantage of being able to get free books for it through B&N, the Sony store and Kobo.  The selection of free books is greatest through Amazon though.  Both the Kindle and the Nook have paid for themselves with free books (and I bought mine before the price drops).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm thinking of a Nook, for library books. I have an iPad and my Kindle1, which is still my primary reader. I've been looking at Nooks since they were first introduced. "Susan in VA' and I were in a B&N today, and I went over to the Nook display since there wasn't anyone there (I really didn't want to talk to a salesman). Unfortunately, like one of those whack-a-moles at Chuckie Cheese, one popped up out of nowhere.

He asked if I was interested in a Nook. (OK so far.) I told him eventually, that I had an iPad and a Kindle but wanted a Nook at some point to increase my options.

Immediately he went into the same spiel that I heard a year ago about the Nook. 60000 books for the Kindle vs 1,200,000 books for the Nook. "That includes public domain" sez I, "which are also available for the Kindle." 
"Huh? I don't understand what you just said" says the salesman. 
Then: "Kindle has a contract with Amazon and you can only get books from Amazon." (No, Kindle is OWNED by Amazon. He gave me a deer in the headlights look when I said that to him.)
Me: "No, I've bought books from other places."
"No, you haven't."
"Yes, I have."
"You must be mistaken." (I am not making this up.)
"Isn't it better to be able to buy one that you can see and touch and ask about?" (Not if the salesman is like you, I thought.)
I started to fall into the trap of arguing with him: "Amazon's Customer Service is great, you can return the Kindle within 30 days, no questions asked, and they have them in Target now."
Him: "You can return the Nook within 60 days." That surprised me; I hadn't heard that. It still surprises me since B&N's website says:


> Returning nook
> 
> You can return nook within 14 days of receipt. Either call 1-800-THE-BOOK (843-2665) for a return authorization, or return it to a Barnes & Noble store.
> 
> Please note: if you do not call for a return authorization number and send the nook to the wrong return center, no refund will be provided and your nook will not be returned to you.


Has there been a change and the website isn't up-to-date?

Anyway, the whole experience frustrated me because of the poor information still being spewed by poor sales staff. Let me say that I have had other very good experiences with sales staff at B&N, and I think the Nook is very much the right device for some people (which I told the sales guy) and I do intend to get one eventually (which I also told him).

Just not from that guy.

Had to share, I do like reading this thread as it keeps me assured that I do want a Nook eventually.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am pretty sure it is still 14 days, especially if the website still says so. The only thing I know they did away with was the 10% restocking fee.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. Betsy that's just wrong. . . .he basically told you you were an idiot. . .I'd have reported him to the manger.

Well, no, I wouldn't because I'm wimpy that way. . .but, wow. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. Betsy that's just wrong. . . .he basically told you you were an idiot. . .I'd have reported him to the manger.
> 
> Well, no, I wouldn't because I'm wimpy that way. . .but, wow. . . . .


I'm thinking about writing to the management, not so much because of that, although I would certainly include it, but because he gave out so much info that was just, well, wrong. 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy, He sounds like he was trained by the people that work in the Annapolis store. They spend more time spewing (inaccurately) what the Kindle CAN'T do than what the nook CAN do.

I don't have anything against the nook. I'll probably get one before too much longer now that I've discovered the different libraries that have good ebooks. My problem is with the Kindle-bashing salespeople.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I was in our local B&N the other day and a lady was buying the nook for her hubby...the sales lady said that the wifi one can be very sluggish so if he didn't like it that she had 14 days to come back and exchange it for the 3G one. I couldn't believe they were bashing their own product! But anyway, it still sounds like you only have 14 days. 

Betsy...I had to laugh at your description of the salesperson just popping up out of nowhere...they always do that! I always wanted to check the nook out at the store, but I didn't want to talk to anyone since I kept hearing that they were spewing lies about the kindle and Amazon, so I would just skip it altogether. I played with the nook at Best Buy a couple of times and never had anyone come over and bother me. In fact, that's where I ended up buying mine from. I was in there the day I intended to buy it from B&N and noticed that they had the wifi model (which they didn't have previously), so I figured that was the best way to avoid the salespeople at B&N.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I went to look at the Nook at B&N again today and had much the same conversation with the salesperson as Betsy had except he didn't call me a liar when I said I got books at places other than Amazon - he said I must be mistaken.  He also told me the Kindle battery couldn't be replaced so when it dies my Kindle dies with it.  When I told him that it was replaceable by sending it to Amazon he again told I must be mistaken.  I told him that I couldn't trust what he said about the Nook since he was giving out so much misinformation about the Kindle and left.  
I went in to buy the Nook today, but I'll be waiting for a while longer.

A coworker bought a Nook last week and was telling me the same things as this salesperson.  I wonder who she talked to?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The devil on my shoulder says we should go in to B&N's with hidden cameras and record these folks and then send the video to. . .wait, what am I saying. . .no need to send video anywhere. . . .just upload it!  B&N will see it.  Amazon will see it.  Bet it gets people talking.

Well, at least I know where to go next time I'm in the mood to argue with someone.   (Though, actually, the one time I popped in to the nearby B&N, the sales guy was very friendly and respectful and was just as interested in my Kindle as I was in the nook. . . . .he was also kind of cute.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, at least I know where to go next time I'm in the mood to argue with someone.  (Though, actually, the one time I popped in to the nearby B&N, the sales guy was very friendly and respectful and was just as interested in my Kindle as I was in the nook. . . . .he was also kind of cute.  )


Which B&N was that? <she asked with interest.> 

I've had good luck with other B&N staff.... This was some young guy. I felt like calling him "sonny" and hitting him with my cane.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The devil on my shoulder says we should go in to B&N's with hidden cameras and record these folks and then send the video to. . .wait, what am I saying. . .no need to send video anywhere. . . .just upload it! B&N will see it. Amazon will see it. Bet it gets people talking.


What an evil, troublemaking thought. I like it. 

Betsy included all the main content, but left out that the part about public domain books actually went around in a circle a couple of times until we gave up. He just wasn't getting it. 

I wonder if these Nook salespeople are regular bookstore employees (who certainly ought to comprehend the meaning of "public domain", which this one apparently didn't) or whether they're commission-earning salespeople who may have sold fridges last year and will move on to nose hair trimmers next year. Those might just be forgiven for cluelessness -- that would be B&N's fault for not training them properly.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy/Susan,
I really think you should have taken him by the hand and reported him to the store manager.
Both for B&Ns good and his own.
Clearly he is hurting their sales and their reputation (and his own).
And it is also clear that he has no clue so he is not going to get better on his own.
His manager needs to know how bad he is so that that manager can "make him better" or "make him go away".
Just sayin......


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

It can be frustrating that some salespeople (including those at B&N) would rather give out information that they do not know to be true instead of just saying "I'm not sure about that product, but what I do know about this product is...". I guess they're banking on the person asking the question not knowing whether what is being said is true. Whatever gets the sale I guess is their motto.

Regarding the original question on the nook, I have one as well as a K2 (and eagerly awaiting the K3). I love being able to check out library e-books. If the Kindle supported that, I wouldn't have a need for a nook and I do feel that the Kindle is easier for navigation -- in particular looking up a word in the dictionary which is way too cumbersome in my view on the nook. Fortunately (or unfortunately depending on how you look at it) a majority of the books I check out from the library do not allow dictionary lookup (I'm not sure why). Other than that, the nook works very well - screen clarity on mine is slightly better than my Kindle (which has the font hack) and the page turns are about the same (I haven't timed them but don't notice any difference).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Which B&N was that? <she asked with interest.>


Falls Church. . . .Seven Corners, actually. 

And I agree with Wunderkind. . . . why do they feel like they have to say something if they just don't know? I'd rather be told they don't know than be told something that I later find out isn't true. But to tell a person who already has the competing product that they're wrong about what it does is just. . . . .mind-boggling. . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This must be something they're really pushing right now, that you can only buy Books from Amazon for the Kindle. As I was walking into B&N today and past the display I heard the salesperson tell a customer this. Without even thinking, I stepped up and said "oh yes you can" and the clerk said "no you can't" and I said oh yes, really" then proceeded to list the places I could think of. 

Then she told me that the Kindle doesn't get updated over wireless....    of corse then I HAD to show her the little Update your Kindle part in settings an assure her that the Kindle does indeed get updates wirelessly. 

I told the customer that if she wanted to look at my Kindle we could talk in the coffee shop. I'd answer any questions she had. So she did and I did. Hopefully she'll show up here. 

I think I'm going to be banned from Barnes & Noble....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, and I was told it's a 14 day policy...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather is my hero. . . I'm pretty sure I'd not have the nerve to do that. . .but "You go, girl". . .or. . . you know, whatever.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Heather is my hero. . . I'm pretty sure I'd not have the nerve to do that. . .but "You go, girl". . .or. . . you know, whatever.


Agreed. Way to go, Heather. 

BTW, I turned pages on a Nook to see about the speed.... as best I could tell, the speed is about the same, but there is an annoying amount of ghosting with every page turn so there's a pause before you can keep reading. _Objectively_ it's still short but if you're used to the instant new page of the Kindle, it would be frustrating to read with those delays. (I suppose it's_ possible_ that it's just the demo models... )


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh, and I was told it's a 14 day policy...


Just checked the Nook user's guide I'd downloaded and 14 days is the policy for a Nook you've bought for yourself, and there's a 60-day return policy if the Nook was a gift AND you have a gift receipt.

I got the Nook I'd bought on eBay yesterday - it's got the latest software upgrade and is working fine. The page turns do seem a tad slower on mine than on my K2, could be that I haven't quite found the sweet spot on the button (or the touch screen for swiping). And it's not as intuitive to navigate as the Kindle, but of course two years of Kindling probably exacerbates that for me. I'm learning though, and I did figure out how to get all my books from Kobo, Borders and Sony onto the Nook, which is why I'd bought it. So I'm pleased with it so far. Read a short story on it last night, after I finish the book I've got going on my Kindle I'll pick one of my Nook books to read. And I've lent my first book via the Nook boards.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I have heard a lot of Kindle put downs and lies at my Barnes and Nobles store.  Just a few:

Nook is on Android and gets software updates unlike other eReaders (I said Kindle gets updates, but was told they don't).

I was told Amazon will take any book off a Kindle if it goes out of print.

When I mentioned Amazon's seven day return policy for eBooks I was told Amazon doesn't do that.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I stalked the Nook again today.  This time the person at the kiosk was very helpful and didn't put down any other ereaders.  She was talking to somebody else when I got there and told them that she didn't know anything about other devices.   I did end up showing them my Kindle in the cafe.  
I think I got good answers to my questions and she was able to navigate the Nook easily, something the gentleman I had been talking to before could not do.  

Bottom line, I was impressed with the Nook after seeing it used by someone who knew what they were doing, but I will be waiting to buy.  I checked my library's listings when I got home.  They just don't have enough right now for me to justify another reader (I ordered the K3)I'm going to wait until the beginning of the year and check again.  I'll be probably be buying one after Christmas because my library is planning on adding a significant number of books by the end of January.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Nook 2 is waiting in the wings, I've read it will likely be announced or go on sale in September.  I would hold off buying a Nook and see wait and see what the Nook 2 is like.


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

I love my Nook. I also really liked my husbands Kindle. 

He was the first of us to have an e-reader. I read on his kindle until he took it away, and then I went to B&N and tried the Nook. I love that the Nook can read e-pub and pdf books. The touch screen looks cooler, and works well. The page turns did seem a little slower to me, but I got used to it and really, it's not like they are SLOW, anyway. 

I prefer my nook over the kindle. But I like both. I am not really swayed by sales-people, so what they say in the B&N stores hardly carry any weight. I do have to say that the employees at B&N didn't badmouth any other readers while I was there.


----------

